# micro midas II



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## trickshot (Nov 3, 2004)

They have a 46.75" string.Measure your old string to make sure its close to that.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

thanx. i asked the string maker to do the string, and he said it was 55.5 or something like that. he made it using his measurements, and the string fits perfectly. then i found the sticker and he was right. so 46.75 is a little short. maybe you are thinking of another bow??


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

I have one of those bows and i really hate them,there allways screwing up and they just arnt good bows I HATE THEM!!


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

*Reply*

Whats your setup on it? I started with one and I loved mine it worked awesome for me.


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

It just came standerd with regular sights and a rest, i went out and bought a whisker-bisket arrow rest and the sight is just a crapy 2 pinned sight so i think that might be it and right now there screwing up so i put duck tape on them lol but i think im either going to buy hindsights the crossfire or just a regular trophy ridge sight here is the hindsight place www.hindsightco.com tell me what you think?


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

I never liked those. My former boss shot one and she loved it but then again she can hold for 45 seconds no problem I just like a peep I think its a lot simpler but with regards to a peep or no peep sight its all about personal opinion. Look at the new site from g5 outdoors its sweet Im thinkin about it. My trophy ridge finally crapped out (it was one of the original 1000 sights made) so I had some problems with it but they have another sight coming out theyre only showing one on the website. (www.g5outdoors.com i think)
I love trophy takers rests but I dunno anything about theyre sights yet.


----------



## t_lowe_308 (Dec 20, 2005)

as far as the string goes, just head down to your local archery shop, and they will set you up no problem. unless you have a press and know what your doing they will have to put it on anyway, so my advice is to just take your bow down there and tell them you need a new string, and they'll set ya right up. 

tyler,


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

thanx for the help. i know how to put the string on and i have a press, so i just needed the size to order the string. but since the string maker also has a press, he installed the string. it ended up being 52.5 i believe, and it fits perfectly on the bow. thanx!


----------

